# Bubba Kush



## HumboldtHunny (Aug 18, 2007)

Does anybody have experience with indoor growing of this strain? I'm having difficulty finding any info or pix. I don't have any idea on the smoke or growth traits. Please help, I know someone out there can.
TY, HH


----------



## grand daddy purple (Aug 19, 2007)

same goes for me...


----------



## MajoR_TokE (Aug 19, 2007)

I have some hindu kush going currently? I also have some bubba kush seeds but i haven't grown any bubba yet.


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Aug 19, 2007)

HumboldtHunny said:


> Does anybody have experience with indoor growing of this strain? I'm having difficulty finding any info or pix. I don't have any idea on the smoke or growth traits. Please help, I know someone out there can.
> TY, HH


ZZ top grew that ..


----------



## grand daddy purple (Aug 20, 2007)

any idea on the flower time?


----------



## gtugg (Mar 3, 2008)

I got bubba. The original. Your in luck my friend. Not a big yeilder but well worth it. I grow em about 2 1/2 feet then 12/12 them for 8 1/2 weeks. best investment ever


----------



## gtugg (Mar 3, 2008)

<a href="http://s99.photobucket.com/albums/l319/gtugg/?action=view&current=Nikond50398.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l319/gtugg/Nikond50398.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s99.photobucket.com/albums/l319/gtugg/?action=view&current=Nikond50232.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l319/gtugg/Nikond50232.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## NASTYRUDEDOGG (Oct 2, 2008)

Yup, I'm growin some Purple Bubba Kush and Platinum Bubba Kush, I just need to get a camera to post some pics. I got some pics on my cell but I don't have a cord to put the pics on my computer. If you have any questions PM me. My girls are on thier 16th day of flowering and look pretty good. I got mine as clones in so. CA.


----------



## Bubba Kushman (Oct 2, 2008)

Bubba Kush take 60 days to finish. In hydro it does not take a high EC, in soil its way more forgiving. The plant is short and stocky. In soil the average is two to three ounces. Hydro produces more. Not a big producer but kick ass smoke. Pure Kush is the same with a smaller yield. Bubba is a clone only strain from what I understand. Its also a indoor strain but will grow outdoors. Dont plant till july outdoors or it flowers early and does weird shit! I have seen seeds at Dr Greenthumb but its not the same as the SoCal Bubba.


----------



## VirginHarvester (Oct 7, 2008)

So Kushman, where to buy some Bubba Kush seeds... anywhere?


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 7, 2008)

Platinum Bubba is my Fav i got 1 seed, very lucky to have it


----------



## mdan89 (Oct 8, 2008)

I have a bubba kush plant now on its fourth week of flowering. It doesnt look like i'll have a high yeild but there are so many crystals already


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 8, 2008)

yea i heard its not a high yeilder but shit will slap the spit outta you


----------



## NASTYRUDEDOGG (Oct 9, 2008)

With ideal conditions you should be able to get a decent yield from bubba, it might not be huge but it should be decent. I'm curious to see what kind of yield to expect also, my plants are doing okay in my room, the climate is just about perfect and I'm on my 23rd day of flowering, the buds havn't yet packed on quite yet but I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## mdan89 (Oct 11, 2008)

my room has pretty good conditions, temperaturestays between 70 and 80 degreees, humidity ranges from 35- 55%, im hoping to pull at least half an oz off the bubba


----------



## ika667 (Nov 15, 2008)

You can buy feminized Bubba Kush seeds from the Greenhouse Seed Company here in Canada, I don't think they will ship to the states. This is it:

Vancouver Seed Bank


----------



## Bosox (Dec 7, 2008)

Try Dr. Greenthumb. Has feminized BK too.


----------



## poke smot420 (Mar 29, 2009)

i know all about growing bubba indoor..........................ask and i shall tell


----------



## vapedg13 (Mar 29, 2009)

Real bubba kush has a natural dark green color heres the clone


----------



## mared juwan (Mar 30, 2009)

LOL. Everyone seems to be at the same point with their Bubba. I got a cut from a friend and am at day 26 flower. All I can say at this point is that it doesn't stretch very much and the stems are nice and thick. It's also starting to drink heavily and from experience with other strains that tells me the yield should be pretty decent. I'll let you know how it turns out in a month.


----------



## ganji225 (Mar 30, 2009)

I actually got ahold of some bubba kush seeds from an associate out of houston. Theyre dark green, very indica dominant. Smells lemony, and pungeant when you squeeze the buds. Good smoke, easy to clone. i dont guess its my kind of high though, im going to go for a sativa this outdoor season.


----------



## riderx70 (Apr 10, 2009)

OK, Bubba is all I grow...What do you need to know????

riderx70


----------



## BootyKang669 (Apr 10, 2009)

Hey if yall want to know where to get some bubba kush Adittude is going to have some from the greenhouse company... their on there now but it just saids comming soon you cant buy it yet... But they alos have other new ones like kia kush, chemdogg, and a few others...


----------



## mared juwan (Apr 10, 2009)

riderx70 said:


> OK, Bubba is all I grow...What do you need to know????
> 
> riderx70


 
What's your average flowering time? Thanks.


----------



## vapedg13 (Apr 10, 2009)

mared juwan said:


> What's your average flowering time? Thanks.


I veg it for 4-6 weeks heres mine at 3 weeks mabey 2 more week of veg


----------



## mared juwan (Apr 11, 2009)

vapedg13 said:


> I veg it for 4-6 weeks heres mine at 3 weeks mabey 2 more week of veg


 
OK but how long does it normally take to finish FLOWERING?


----------



## vapedg13 (Apr 11, 2009)

9-11 weeks


----------



## squinty eyes (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm currently growing 3 Bubba Kush plants. Got them as clones, I'm only 2 and half weeks into flowering, so can't tell you how long it will take, but I have some good pictures up on my blog. http://www.medicalmarijuanareport.com


----------



## vapedg13 (Apr 19, 2009)

squinty eyes said:


> I'm currently growing 3 Bubba Kush plants. Got them as clones, I'm only 2 and half weeks into flowering, so can't tell you how long it will take, but I have some good pictures up on my blog. http://www.medicalmarijuanareport.com


 
Nice blog man.


----------



## grassified (Apr 19, 2009)

Whoa whoa 9-11 weeks flowering for an indica dom? Straaaaaange.


----------



## vapedg13 (Apr 19, 2009)

grassified said:


> Whoa whoa 9-11 weeks flowering for an indica dom? Straaaaaange.


Look at his one...10 weeks KGB skunk indica....purple because of the cold








..........................Same strain 9 weeks flower


----------



## Greyskull (Apr 19, 2009)

with the bubba kush, i find the best growth/yeild comes from vegging & topping & vegging & topping & supercropping 
its just such a slow grower in veg...

she'll about double the height you flip her at, which is really nice.
I take mine down at 56-60... some folks like to take her down a little later (its all a matter of personal preferance). she definately looks done week 6 if you simply look at the plant percentage of turned hairs/pistils.....

she'll get some ncie purple coloring if you a) flush her real good, and b) get the temps down the last few weeks of flower.

hope this helps you some.
good luck


----------



## mared juwan (Apr 19, 2009)

This Bubba Kush is only 36 days flower but hey, it's bk porn. It's my first time with this strain so I just went for a shortish veg time with three main stalks to see what I'm working with. I'm vegging the clones alot longer. The smell is INTENSE already. Ooooweeee.

























-/\/\ared


----------



## squinty eyes (Apr 19, 2009)

vapedg13 said:


> Nice blog man.


thanks dude, i cant wait to see how they turn out


----------



## MediMaryUser (Apr 19, 2009)

i think this site has seeds but i dont know if there good or reputable http://elitegenetics.webs.com/list.htm



and i think you have to have a prop 215 docz rec


----------



## collectselltrade (Apr 19, 2009)

i also have a few bubba's going and a few choc. chunk, i will post pictures i just got some today when yhe lights went out


----------



## sneakers (May 12, 2009)

I have 2 Super Bubba Kush in week 3 flower & 8 in veg. all from clones. I'm growing hydro using advanced nutetrients.

I have a grow journal with a bunch of pics from the begining.

This is my 2nd grow. I screwed up my first grow in week 4 flower. The buds I got off of the premature plants knocked me on my ass. This shit is STRONG! I can't wait for the 2 I have in flower now to make it to harvest.


----------



## Pockets le Peu (May 12, 2009)

MediMaryUser said:


> i think this site has seeds but i dont know if there good or reputable http://elitegenetics.webs.com/list.htm
> 
> 
> 
> and i think you have to have a prop 215 docz rec


yes they are reputable, by me at least. they are based out of indiana so customs will never be a prob, cool huh! im currently growing ultimate chem 08 and super strawberry diesel from them. quick delivery too.

oh you dont need a 215 thingy it just gives you a 25% discount. i rep for those who have come through for me! check out the links below.


----------



## mared juwan (May 12, 2009)

Elite is the shit!!!! You definitely need to check him out if you haven't already. I got my beans on the way  But I have some new Bubba Kush pics for this thread. This is from Cannacopia. They call it Bubba's Kush. The purple is not due to cold in this case. It's naturally purple.


----------



## vapedg13 (May 12, 2009)

Heres my 3 1/2 foot tall pre 98 bubba kush from a Cali Store....................................... after 1 week of flower


----------



## Greyskull (May 12, 2009)

mared juwan said:


> This is from Cannacopia. They call it Bubba's Kush.


its called bubba chunk... its NOT bubba kush its a bubba kush cross with deep chunk.

looks good for sure. 

but its not true bubba kush.

hope you don't get any hermies from greens because if you do, and you try to ask greens why, he's gonna say you are a bad grower that doesnlt deserve to grow 9.0-9.5 chem potency candy fuel lemon pledge pot....


----------



## mared juwan (May 12, 2009)

On their strain list they call it Bubba's Kush. And yes I know all their strains are crossed with their Deep Chunk.


----------



## Greyskull (May 12, 2009)

looks good regardless hope it yeilds well for you


----------



## mared juwan (May 12, 2009)

Yea thanks. Yield is OK. I'm running it along side their BC Roadkill which to be honest I am much more impressed with. Yields from the Roadkill are very good. Already had a run of the Roadkill and the smoke was amazing but this is my first "Bubba" of theirs so the jury is still out as to whether the decrease in yield is really worth it.


----------



## Greyskull (May 12, 2009)

yeah with deep chunk...shit something tells me expect a low harvest of high quality flowers.
i was chosen to test some beans for them... got the sour d x deep chunk/chuck d.
i didn't finish them... just in veg they were showing me i wasn't going to yeild enough to keep perpetual wheels rolling so i gifted them (they were 2ft tall & multi branched) to a friend to finish. don;t know if he did ha ha


----------



## Greyskull (May 12, 2009)

the pre 98 i had (and somehow lost wtf where did it go) was a lowlowlow yeilder compared to most.
I could get 2-2.25 if i grew something like ak47 but 1.25-1.5 when i grow bubba.


----------



## mared juwan (May 12, 2009)

Yea you're not getting crazy huge buds with any of their gear but the BC Roadkill is not bad at all. Check it out.


----------



## collectselltrade (May 12, 2009)

here is a bubba kush, grows one main stem and it is nice looking, my first grow, choc. chunk and bubba kush had 4 plants and ended wit 3 hermies and kept all the seeds, now i will grow the seed to see what they end up to be,well here is the bubba kush 6 weeks flower.. and here is the choc. chunk not good pictures, but anoyher bubba next to it on the left, nice dark green folage....sweet looking flowers..


----------



## calloftheancient (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm planning on growing Bubba Kush indoors. What's the average yield per plant if I grow them about 4ft. Thanks!


----------



## vapedg13 (Sep 10, 2009)

I got 6 ozs off my bubba kush under 2-1000 mh


----------



## Shong (Sep 15, 2009)

Drgreenthumb.com


----------



## steadygrowin' (Sep 16, 2009)

i love bubba kush....that nice bubble gum hit with that lovely kush undertone!


----------



## GooDvzEviL (Sep 21, 2009)

What up RIU's..

I've been growing 3 Bubba Kush plants since 8/26/09 and 1 Hindu OG since 9/6/09 all 4 are doing great. All are hand fed in 4 inch Grodan RW cubes. Temps: 75-85, RH 40-53%.

I will keep the Hindu OG and the best BK I have for Mothering of course. The other 2 will eventually be put in an other room under a 400w MH and flowered with a 400w HPS when the time comes. Currently they are under 4 23w-100w equivalent CFL's...

Check'em out!


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Sep 21, 2009)

Bubba Kush is one of my favorite strains to grow.  Much like blueberry, it is very easy to grow, doesnt require alot of nutes, and tastes fucking great!!! 

The only drawback in my opinion is quantity. On average, I get about half the amount of bud that I get from my AK47 plants.

And even though Cannacopia crossed it with Deep Chunk, I dont notice any increase in bud production 











vapedg13 said:


> I got 6 ozs off my bubba kush under 2-1000 mh


Thats very impressive


----------



## bikerguy333 (Nov 6, 2009)

ya so this was my first med grow or better yet it was my first grow and her are some pics of her she all bubba.


----------



## LogHead (Nov 6, 2009)

wait bikerguy whos bubba kush are you growing out?


----------



## coastin (Nov 6, 2009)

all i know is its a damn good smoke


----------



## purple voodoo#5 (Nov 7, 2009)

coastin said:


> all i know is its a damn good smoke


 BUBBA KUSH IS THE SHIT. TASTE BOMB


----------



## bikerguy333 (Nov 7, 2009)

i dont know i got it from a guy in town who says it is bubba i bought 3 clones from him and all turned out the same, good as f-ck.


----------



## SimplyBaked (Nov 7, 2009)

yeh ive seen some purple phenos of bubba kush...I LOVE THE BUBBA...but it doesnt compare to AFGHANI in potentcy


----------



## bikerguy333 (Nov 12, 2009)

should i cut it or not its bubba kush?


----------



## vapedg13 (Nov 13, 2009)

thats bubba i can tell by how the bud is formed


----------



## jessehendrix10 (Dec 23, 2009)

harborside collective, oakland ca. has bubba clones, i bet you they have seeds because the also carry seed.


----------



## jessehendrix10 (Dec 23, 2009)

yep thats bubba.. im smoking on some organic skunk works. also a mystery christmas collective gift... it has a dominant OG taste, like bubba does... it is very powerful in the head... my guess is its a hybrid. blunk or somethink dominia


----------



## rubyguy (Dec 24, 2009)

In week 5 of vegging today. I started with 1 clone, it's vegging along side some mr. nice, white widow, and L.A. confidential. It is the most resilient of the crew thus far. It's starting to drink the most. I'm LST and fimming it... has about 11 main stems at the moment, very bushy, did 24hr for the first 4 weeks, started 16/8 last week to try to get more height out of everyone. Will prob veg for another 3 weeks before I flip to 12/12. Will load pics soon.


----------



## emeraldwonder (Dec 24, 2009)

Dude you can get seeds from Green House Seed Co. I just bought KTRAIN 
Also Bubba Kush seeds are available too.


----------



## bikerguy333 (Dec 25, 2009)

emeraldwonder said:


> Dude you can get seeds from Green House Seed Co. I just bought KTRAIN
> Also Bubba Kush seeds are available too.[/QUOTe
> another run with my bubba looks awsome.


----------



## cocoxxx (Jun 13, 2010)

bikerguy333 said:


> emeraldwonder said:
> 
> 
> > Dude you can get seeds from Green House Seed Co. I just bought KTRAIN
> ...


----------



## Frosty Boo Budz (Jul 27, 2010)

That is not the right strain of Bubba. and also to all the people that think bubba has no quality or quantity. It has both. We have been growing bubba for over 30 years.We have tried plenty others but nothing like what the bubba produces.we do 90 plants and get ten pounds. EVERY TIME. Bubba kush by far is one of the top strains and The trim from it all makes excellent hash.Stoniest hash Iv'e ever smoked.


----------



## tingpoon (Jul 27, 2010)

i just always considered bubba kush a fun strain to grow out.




you do get a massive yield from it. all these pics great tho


----------



## Clementine (Jul 27, 2010)

im growing it right now . 
check out my grow
yes im aware this is like 3 years late.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jul 28, 2010)

Clementine said:


> im growing it right now .
> check out my grow
> yes im aware this is like 3 years late.


Right on i wouldn't mind watching but no link??

Also Growing the Bubba Link in my signature, come check it out.


----------



## fruitrollup (Jul 28, 2010)

i have to choose if im keeping my bubba. its that or lose a dinafem power kush or blue hashplant. what do you bubba people think?


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jul 28, 2010)

I have some GHS bubba going right now..anybody else growin it?
1.shes a sensitive b*$ch ..i made one gallon feeding for ALL plants..everybody took it like a champ..she kinda burnt up..smh
2.I have a really indica genes..they say its bubble gum x kush(??) .all the other bubbas ive seen (real bubba) have a thiness 2 there leaves not totally fat ive even seen an outdoor grow with the same strain and his leaves look sativa ish..whats up with that??
3.SLOW! flower 2 start ..SLOW veg 2..she might have 6 hairs on her while my DNA ogk and G13 labs diesel have more and those r 8-9week strains..
Besides that she looks good..but i want some help im confused as 2 is this the normal behavior for her?


----------



## Penny Gootsmith (Nov 18, 2010)

I can tell you one thing about this strain. It likes ALOT of nutrients. Where other plants will be burning becasue of to much nutes, Bubba just loves it so don't be affraid to feed and she will reward you at harvest time! and oh ya. GIANT LEAVES on her!
Peace love & happy growing &#9829;


----------



## socalbuddha420 (Nov 21, 2010)

im growing the bubba in hydro with a 600 hps and AN


----------



## LogHead (Nov 22, 2010)

silverhazefiend said:


> all the other bubbas ive seen *(real bubba)* have a thiness 2 there leaves not totally fat ive even seen an outdoor grow with the same strain and his leaves look sativa ish..whats up with that??


what do you mean other bubba's, *real bubbas*? greenhouse gets their bubba from apothecary who also does grape ape. ghs bubba is legit. i smoked some that matched the descripion on apothecary's site (http://www.apothecarygenetics.com/strains.htm) almost to the tee. very classic kushy pine flavor with hints of coffee. very potent


----------



## NE146D9 (Feb 25, 2011)

From my experience, bubba is an all around awesome strain: smokes, looks, smells, clones and grows awesome. 

I typically veg for 1 month and flower for 8-9 weeks under a 250w and yield about 2.5 oz. 

I am currently raising bonsai mothers which provide cuttings that root in my aerocloner usually within 7-10 days. Ive had no probs with this strain. It reeks like crazy during flowering and will turn purple under the right conditions. 

Check out my last bubba grow journal on grasscity: http://forum.grasscity.com/hydroponic-grow-journals/554126-bubba-kush-250w-rdwc-drip-scrog.html

Hit me up if you have any questions. Peace!


----------



## track (Apr 1, 2011)

sorry, old thread folks.. (it was the closest related thread in my search)

im currently experimenting with bubba kush for the first time. Very excited.. Got the clones today, sitting pretty under two 200w CFLs while my rockwool cubes soak 24hrs at 5.5ph

tomorrow they will go in the veg room under 600w MH. Flood and drain system. My question is: How long should I veg? my cubes are 4x4inch. I have quite a few of them on the table so im worried about space. Right now the cubes are almost touching eachother (1-2 inches apart) 

In my case, would it be better to flower right away?
What can I expect in yield per plant if so? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## track (Apr 3, 2011)

anyone?

.


----------



## kingdiamond (Apr 3, 2011)

Ive been running dr greenthumbs bubba kush katsu kut for about a year now i just love the taste the medicated feeling and watching all those beautifal purples come out my flower room gets down to 59 degrees so along with the purps those chilly temps puts the resin production into overdrive.










Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Biggybuds (Apr 4, 2011)

Gorgeous buds and nice shots Kingdiamond


----------



## ddimebag (Apr 5, 2011)

my bubba smells almost identical to lavender...


----------



## KILL EM ALL NOW (Aug 29, 2011)

ive got bubba kush going there in 9 th week i ususally let them go 65-70 days


----------



## Milovan (Aug 30, 2011)

I have 5 outdoor Bubbas all about 4 feet tall and look dark green and healthy.
I have been vegging them in the So. Cal sun for 16 weeks now and I will start
the flowering period tomorrow. I can tell you that Bubba is super easy to grow and
I will try to get some pix up in the next day or two.


----------



## jessejames84 (Nov 5, 2011)

I just started bubba kush seeds from GHS and was wondering if it was a good strain to do a sea of green flood and drain system. wanted to use 6inch round pots but they look too big. was wondering if it is possible to get half oz per plant in less than 6inch pots or will the roots tangle and cause more problems then i want. also was wondering how tall to grow them to accomplish half oz per plant any info would be useful


----------

